# ADA 60F with AquaSky



## giramassi (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am about to set up a ADA 60F with the ADA Aquasky LED but have a few questions about when to add the HC. Normally I have cycled the tank before adding plants, in your experience when is the best time to add plants?

Below are some photos of what we are dealing with, I know it could use with more Seiryu but I am setting this up to house my Habrosus and Punctatus more than anything else and want them to have plenty of swimming room. Maybe I could get a couple more small Seiryu stones?


----------



## harilp (Feb 23, 2013)

More stones will do great!!

Sent from my GT-S7500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## giramassi (Dec 27, 2013)

harilp said:


> More stones will do great!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7500 using Tapatalk 2


I think you are right, it does look a bit bare in the top photo :smile:


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

either do dsm 
or 
plant + flood straight away.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

great gear! 

let me guess, EA?


----------



## pink4miss (Aug 20, 2013)

is that the aqua soil powder? if so how many bags? 
i have been trying to decide what tank to purchase the 60p or 60f but i want to stay low tech and they told me the aqua sky which i really like the looks of, would be to much light for the 60f tank without co2. i see your doing the co2  The tank looks great… love how clean looking the ada products are. congrats on a beautiful new set up. i'll be following for inspiration


----------



## Pg92 (Nov 23, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

my experience with aquasky + aquasoil...crazy algae. I would plant heavy and flood right away, and keep the photoperiod really low to start.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

Tank looks great. I agree with more rocks.


----------



## giramassi (Dec 27, 2013)

Dantrasy said:


> either do dsm
> or
> plant + flood straight away.


Thanks Dantrasy, I might try the plant and flood method for a change. I love your 1 foot CADE tank :smile: I have one as well that I bought from EA but was not too successful, I noticed you had not Co2 running which was maybe part of my problem in such a small tank.

I might try it again without the C02.


----------



## Pg92 (Nov 23, 2013)

Just plant heavy and run high co2, lights 10hrs a day and follow the recommended ada water change schedule so the ammonia doesn't go too high. If you follow it correctly and add Amanos/ottos at day 10 you will be fine algae wise. Just remember high co2, it's a lot of light.


----------



## giramassi (Dec 27, 2013)

pink4miss said:


> is that the aqua soil powder? if so how many bags?
> i have been trying to decide what tank to purchase the 60p or 60f but i want to stay low tech and they told me the aqua sky which i really like the looks of, would be to much light for the 60f tank without co2. i see your doing the co2  The tank looks great… love how clean looking the ada products are. congrats on a beautiful new set up. i'll be following for inspiration


Only used half of a 9 litre bag of powder. Using the powder only this time as Takashi Amano mentions in small tanks only use the powder plus with my corydorus the food went into the substrate with the larger type of Amazonian. 

The AquaSky has two types for a 60cm tank, 601 has a single row of LED and the 602 which has two rows of LED. I think the 602 will definitely be over kill but this is what is written about the 601 on the ADA website.



> AQUASKY 601 is ideal for a 60cm wide aquarium tank mainly keeping fish and shrimps with a small amount of aquatic plants. This product is the single light model for 60cm aquariums.


I think you could go low tech dosing with Excel based on their comments however I went with the 601 based on how shallow the water depth is on the 60F.


----------



## pink4miss (Aug 20, 2013)

giramassi said:


> Only used half of a 9 litre bag of powder. Using the powder only this time as Takashi Amano mentions in small tanks only use the powder plus with my corydorus the food went into the substrate with the larger type of Amazonian.
> 
> The AquaSky has two types for a 60cm tank, 601 has a single row of LED and the 602 which has two rows of LED. I think the 602 will definitely be over kill but this is what is written about the 601 on the ADA website.
> 
> ...




thank you you really answered the question i had about the soil. its hard to get any info on what bag size fills what square foot area at what depth . when i asked the one ada site the guy must have misunderstood me . he told me i would need 2 bags for 2 3gallon tanks. one 9L normal and one 3L powder lol wonder where the fish were going to go? i knew it had to be wrong and a misunderstanding. 

well now i know i only need the one bag of 9L for the 60 p or f still undecided . i also keep reading to put the normal on the bottom and top with the powder. i would think the powder would eventually sink to the bottom if you do this and leave you with the larger pieces on top. not the smaller that seems to fit a small tanks looks well.


----------



## pink4miss (Aug 20, 2013)

hows your tank coming along? , i would love to see pictures and hear any thoughts about your light.


----------



## giramassi (Dec 27, 2013)

pink4miss said:


> hows your tank coming along? , i would love to see pictures and hear any thoughts about your light.


Sure here are some of the latest photos. The list of inhabitants include; 

11 Darwin Algae Shrimp
5 Corydoras Habrosus ( 3 are juveniles bred in my tank)
2 clown killi fish
1 ottoc

The Shrimps below are commonly known as Darwin Algae shrimp (Native to Australia) and are sold as Caridina longisrostris but are actually Caridina sp NTnilotica, very similar to the amano shrimp and grow to 5cm. These guys ripped into the algae (not like the lazy CRS) and are known to eat even hair algae.


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

Looking good so far. I really like how clean that tank looks. ADA does a good job of making things sleek.


----------



## giramassi (Dec 27, 2013)

NanoDave said:


> Looking good so far. I really like how clean that tank looks. ADA does a good job of making things sleek.


Thanks Dave, I appreciate the comments 

I wanted to keep it minimalist so my cories have a nice place to live, probably not everyones cup of tea but I like it. The only issues so far have been waiting for my dupla solenoid so I don't have to switch the Co2 on manually, hopefully it will come this week. Also my clown killifish keep jumping out onto the floor  during the night.

The Seiryu is getting a lovely green tinge to it which I think I might leave as is as it is looking very natural.


----------

